# Another Johnson Skiff (Hellz Ray)



## brunyan (May 22, 2012)

I just picked up a project hull and work shall commence this weekend! It's my first project so I picked up something that was cheap and needed a little of everything.  

Looking forward to the build and will update with pics this weekend. It came with a 15HP Erude but I wanted more ponies so I'm picking up a new powerhouse tonight for it. 

I'm going to need help from you MS experts at times. 

I think shes going to be called Hellz Ray for the obvious pun on words. As her fit and finish will be far from a HB.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Sweet looking forward to it.
These were always my favorite restorations and the main reason I joined the site myself.
There are a few if you read waaayyy back, where people just go crazy with them which is so cool because these old hulls are a pure blank slate of canvas, only limited by ones fiberglass capabilities


----------



## shiprock8 (Sep 23, 2013)

Looking forward to pics.


----------



## brunyan (May 22, 2012)

Well I didn't start this weekend with the demo as planned because I was getting the garage cleaned and organized so I have room to store it. Here is the beauty queen pretty much as I picked it up. She is ROUGH with a bunch of abuse but for me it's all about the learning with this one. I stripped all the "bolt on" stuff off before I snapped the pics but that's about it. 











It came with an older 15 erude, which is pretty weathered on the outside but pretty clean under the hood and fires right up. However I knew I wasn't going to be happy with just a 15 so I grabbed this to push it along.



Let the fun begin


----------



## PG350 (Jan 19, 2012)

Looks like a good boat and will be fun with the 25. Are you going to change that set up/interior? I have the same set up and it is actually very useful and versatile. I found no need to rip it all out and make a deck or cap.


----------



## brunyan (May 22, 2012)

Oh no, it's all coming out. Part of the fun. Also going with a small side console similar to a gheenoe LT setup, never seen a side console on a johnsen but I'm sure someone's done it before? Also I've been debating making an over sized front deck and making Carolina flaired chines... Just don't know how to do that and keep the weight down. The rear will be a bench seat and a poling platform. I'm thinking small gunnels just enough to provide protection to stored rods but not big enough to walk on. Try to make the interior as big as possible. Let me know if that sounds crazy.


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

I'd completely gut it, and rebuild with composites. Transom, bulkheads, decks, everything. Unless cost and time is an issue. I rebuilt a 75' almost 2 years ago, and I had a time issue more so than a cost issue. So I did mine using marine ply and epoxy. Although it turned out great, I gained allot of weight, which also gained draft. But, it rides much better in the chop now. I almost got my hands on another hull. My plan was to gut it and redo with composites and hang a 15hp. Keeping it super simple and light, for areas that a sub 6" skiff is necessary. 

The side console could possibly be an issue, without adding trim tabs. They're pretty stable hulls, but are weight sensitive due to the size of the hull. I'd experiment before doing anything permanent.
Whichever way you choose to redo it. They're great little skiffs, and a great canvas to modify. Good luck with your build.

Also... The chines are very noisy, while poling in any kind of chop. I smoothed mine out, and it's much quieter now. But now there's nothing to divert the water before reaching the gunwale, so it is a wetter ride now. For the way I fish though, I was willing to sacrifice staying dry for stealth.


----------



## brunyan (May 22, 2012)

I think your right about the weight sensitive part but I think I'd sit in roughly the same spot if I was using a tiller as with a side console. If I have to add tabs it wouldn't be the end of the world. Id like to do it out of composites. What do you think is the best? Coosa for the transom and nidacore for everything else including the decks?


----------



## brunyan (May 22, 2012)

Here are my thoughts for you visual people. As I said everything is coming out. So what is in green will be going back in. 

Any recommendations on materials for the deck, bulkhead, transom, etc...? I don't mind spending a little more on composite materials but I don't want it to get crazy expensive. Id rather stay away from wood except for maybe the transom to save on weight. 



Thanks.


----------



## brunyan (May 22, 2012)

I'm thinking of going Coosa for all the stuff in green and the transom. Would 1/2" thick coosa be thick enough for the transom? I know it would be fine for all the decking and bulkheads just not sure about the transom. Maybe something a little thicker for the transom? It's only a 25hp but don't want to under do it.


----------



## NoeSmyrnaBch (Aug 19, 2013)

That's gonna be nice. I would definitely go thicker for the transom though. At least an inch. Check out Aquaplas. I used it in my build and its some seriously strong stuff. Not the cheapest but its nice and strong. I went with 2 layers of 1/2" bonded together and I'm only running a 9.9 on a jack plate on my Gheenoe. I didn't want to have to replace the transom ever again  

You could do plascore for the decks and such. Just keep in mind if you will be mounting things to it you need to plan in advance to seal it. I found it for about $70/sheet locally.

BTW, where are you located? There is almost an exact replica of this boat in its current state a few streets over from me in Edgewater. Not you is it?


----------



## brunyan (May 22, 2012)

Nope, in longwood. Bought it from a guy in groveland. Thanks for the tips.


----------



## brunyan (May 22, 2012)

Most of the cutting is done. Now it's time to wear the angle grinder out taking each spot down to glass. Only thing left to cut out is the transom. I wanted to do more internet research before I tore that apart.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Word of caution
now that the hull is mostly in supported, the hulls own weight will pull down and sag the middle of the hull on the trailer bunks either build a makeshift jig or set the boat on very flat ground while building. If you build it on the trailer theres a good chance you will build a "hook" or "hog" the hull


----------



## brunyan (May 22, 2012)

Thanks cut, much appreciated.


----------



## brunyan (May 22, 2012)

I'm about 50% done sanding the old spots down to bare glass. I've been thinking about this transom and I'm not sure it needs to be replaced. Feels plenty sturdy and no signs of rotten wood or anything. I "thump" around all over and it sounds solid too. I will post some pics up later today so I can get some opinions on it.


----------



## brunyan (May 22, 2012)

About 60% done with sanding the old seat locations now







Now, on to the transom dilemma. To replace it or not. It appears really solid. No signs of rot or deterioration. I can stand (165lb) and bounce with no movement. Transom doesn't look pretty but with a little tlc I think it would be just fine. There is one spot that concerns me. It's right at the top where the transom meets the sidewall/gunnel. I think this can be fixed by "re-tabbing" the transom to the sidewall with structural glass. What are your thoughts? The first picture is normal condition. The second picture is with me pressing very firmly on the gunnel outward. You can see the movement at the location I'm concerned with.





What you can't see is that there is a small crack behind my hand kind of under the camera. In essence the small section my hand is grasping is what's really separating from the rest of the boat (not the transom) which is an easy repair.

Here are more transom shots


----------



## brunyan (May 22, 2012)

Dang it picture sizes...


----------



## Jared T. (Apr 13, 2014)

I am in the same phase as you with mine. My boat has/had foam against the gunnels. I decided to remove the foam there and found that the foam was pretty wet. Although the transom felt solid exactly as you describe the very ends were starting to rot. I already planned on removing transom as I plan on redoing it. Glad I went that far and found it. The thought of any moisture inside anything makes me quiver.


----------

